# Martin X200 or Bear Grizzly?



## pp89 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm a UK based archer who shoots 3D's and paperface targets on Field courses.
I've shot various styles over the past few years but have recently moved to shooting wooden arrows from a recurve off the shelf.
After buying a cheap one piece bow I now want to upgrade but budget is limited. Two bows stand out for me the *Martin X200* and the *Bear Grizzly*.
It would be great to get some thoughts from people using these bows to help make a decision. 
I'll try before I buy so it's feedback on quality and performance, really want something that can be shot out the box and will last for years as whatever I buy will be a keeper, some bows come, some bows go but a few will stay with me for a long time.
Hope to read some views.


----------



## pp89 (Jul 30, 2012)

Forgot to say 28" arrows out of a 45lb bow


----------



## Bongos (Nov 9, 2011)

I've owned both and you really can't go wrong either way, both are excellent shooter, Also look at the Martin Mamba as well. The Bear though in my opinion is a better investment. Yes, I say investment as Bear hve a collector cult following and hold their value very well even appreciate in time.


----------



## Sidhe (Jun 21, 2012)

I have one of the Martin x-200's made by Damon Howatt, and it is my favorite bow. I shoot trad only, and I have four bows whom I love immensely, but I always fall back on my x-200. This bow is simple, beautiful, reliable, and will last. My parents gave me that bow when I was 14, and I have used the heck out of it. I don't think you can go wrong there.
That said, I do not have a Bear Grizzly, but I have the Bear Kodiak Magnum, and the Bear Montana Long bow, and both are fabulous. The long bow is exceptionally quiet for a long bow, and the Bear recurve (50 lbs) is a beast. 
I would say actually hold the bows you are thinking about in your hands. The Martin fits me the best, but the Bear might be a better fit for you.
Or, you could get both.  Always an option......


----------



## Sidhe (Jun 21, 2012)

I forgot to say, and this may or may not be important to you, but my Martin is the bow I most often compete with and it has never let me down. I shoot at a lot of trad events and 3D shoots, and that is my bow of choice. It is also 11 years old and holding up like new. I only have good things to say about the Martin x-200. But, oh I love my Bears! You are faced with a tough decision.


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

Never shot a Martin curve but their timber bows do look good , however i do love the grizzly , a fantastic bow , and many years of making that model and selling them i think proves that , i wouldnt be surprised if the grizzly was about the most bought/ owned recurve of all , it seems you see them everywhere , probably folllowed or equal with the kodiaks .
I think either bow will do the job nicely , it will come down to how each one feels and shoots to you in the hand .
Maybe buy one new , and find a good deal on the other second hand , and have the best of both worlds , seems to be always grizzlies for sale everywhere i look for some good prices second hand , there is a heck of a lot of them getting round.
best of luck with you buy , and post up some pics when you make your decision .


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

I have owned dozens of Grizzlies and a couple of Martin X 200s. While the Gainesville Grizzlies are good shooters they don't have much value as a collector. I'm not sure what the Martins are going for new now days but the Grizzlies are $339 I believe. I have seen them listed in the classifieds a year or two old, in like new condition for $150-$200. The same with the Martin X 200. For most people the X 200 might be a little smoother shooter because of the longer length.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Since you are on that side of the pond, why not a Border Bow? Best of the best in my opinion.

-Grant


----------

